# Case 730 not lifting



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got a case 730 diesel tractor and got it running. The first time it ran it blew a hyd. hose on the rear remote and sprayed fluid all over before I could shut it down. Today I put fluid in it, and it sounds like the pump has air in it, kinda like a whining sound like a power steering pump when its new before the air works its way out.
There is a shifting lever on the left side of the seat that klicks foward and backward, i'm not sure what this is for, any ideas?
There is 2 post looking things on top of the trans that have a slot in them like a flat head bit would adjust them, but no knob for the draft control. 
Any ideas on where the draft control knob is or how to get the air out of the system? The 3 pt still wont lift. 
I changed the filter and it looks like the fluid has water in it. Will this keep the 3pt from lifting? 
How do I flush the system? A friend told me to drain it and refill it with diesel to flush it out.


----------

